# may be the last chance?????????????



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Check out Henry's latest blog on accu weather? he is looking at the models and there showing a big storm on the east coast for the 5th of March?. I 'm not holding my breath on this one? Check out the 540 rain snow line on the model it shows warm air riding up the east coast along with the storm, but Hen never pointed this out in his blog. I realize it is a ways off but as someone else pointed out in a post a while back these weathermen seem to get every one going way in advance just to improve there ratings? Which i think is a lot of deceptive bull crap!. Alot of us depend on the winter for our bread and butter and some of these weather men could care less about us as long as they can make there high salary pay by deceiet and lies? Trouble is if we get the snow every one tends too forget on how many times they have been wrong? it is a win win for the weather guys!

Bring on spring!!!!!!!

Mak.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Henry has been wrong most of this winter. Every week he has a new "BIG DOG" storm on the maps.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

henry has been right on the money for me all year. Even this past storm his prediction panned out in my area


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hes been right on the money for me too.... the day of the storm he lowers his predictions then says he was right.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i dont think it will snow anymore in NJ, i am moving to CO for next season wesport


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

lets hope it does, I have about 30 ton of salt left. It would be nice to spread half of that


----------

